# x sim o turbo sim



## constantan (Oct 19, 2009)

necesito alludo estoy interesado en acer una de estas claro si es posible , utilizan el ic de MICROCHIP TECNOLOGY EL F615 .


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola constantan. Mira por poderse si que se podría hacer, pero a ver donde consigues ese chip, y una placa tan fina y flexible como la de la X-Sim. Cuesta muy poco, no creo que merezca la pena ponerse a hacerla, aunque es solo mi opinión.
Un saludo


----------



## constantan (Oct 19, 2009)

gracias por responder , necesitava una opinion sobre este metodo lla que e descargado varios programas (phone   unlock) desbloquear liberar celulares pero no me animo a usar los, es decir no tengo un celular que este bloqueado por aqui para probar.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 19, 2009)

para desbloquear teléfonos como Nokia antiguos existen programas en los que introduces el imei y te da el código que tienes que usar para el desbloqueo, pero para teléfonos mas nuevos ya se necesita en la mayoría de los casos una "box", que es un aparato (bastante caro) que lo conectas al móvil y te lo libera. En Internet he visto la x-sim por 8 €.
Un saludo


----------

